# ちゃう vs ちゃった



## Pacerier

Hi all, I was wondering if I wanted to buy something on my way home, but had forgotten about it.

Which of these is correct when I've reached home:

1. アー忘れちゃう
2. アー忘れちゃった


----------



## Ocham

あっ、忘れちゃった is correct. Precisely あっ、（買うの or 買ってくるの）忘れちゃった。
We never say 忘れちゃう.


----------



## Pacerier

In what situations is ちゃう used then?


----------



## uchi.m

Pacerier said:


> In what situations is ちゃう used then?


Daughter: [あさねぼうでぐずぐず]
Father: かばん、忘れちゃうぞ。　ほら！


----------



## Aoyama

1. アー忘れちゃう  = I will forget, I'm going to forget (cf. かばん、忘れちゃうぞ = you're forgetting your bag)
2. アー忘れちゃった = I forgot (action is finished)


> We never say 忘れちゃう


 really ?
By the way, ちゃう can also mean "chigau" (it's different), colloquially.


----------



## `simonxuanshen

あ- 忘れちゃた


----------



## lammn

`simonxuanshen said:


> 忘れちゃた


Should be 忘れちゃった. 
~ちゃう conjugates like other verbs ending with う.


----------



## Ocham

Aoyama said:


> By the way, ちゃう can also mean "chigau" (it's different), colloquially.



This is completely different from what we've been talking about. The ちゃう which is short for ちがう（違う different) is a Kansai dialect, not ちゃう of 忘れちゃう (which is short for 忘れてしまう）.


----------



## Aoyama

> This is completely different from what we've been talking about. The ちゃう which is short for ちがう（違う different) is a Kansai dialect, not ちゃう of 忘れちゃう (which is short for 忘れてしまう）.


that is very true, I just added that as an information.


----------

